
KDE Plasma 5.15 Beta: Lightweight, Usable and Productive - emilsedgh
https://www.kde.org/announcements/plasma-5.14.90.php
======
blacksmith_tb
I can't see that bouncing cursor without getting a stab of nostalgia for
burning my first Knoppix cd-r...

------
nsonha
I like KDE 4 back when it looked like win 7. Now it looks like iOS, the
plainness hurts my eyes.

